# Expat Meetup November 19th



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

There is an expat meetup on november 19th. Please go to 

The Cairo Expat Social Club (Cairo) - Meetup.com

for details.

[*note to moderators:* I never heard back about my last post which you said you were reviewing. If this post is not okay, I'm sorry and I will take it down, or you can. I just figured no news was good news...]


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No problem Sarah


----------

